# Coffee beans import



## pegasus1891 (10 mo ago)

Dear all,

I am in the processing of starting coffee beans import into UK from third world countries. I have researched on requirements to get the goods into the country, and some info i have come across is a little bit blurring. Please can share me your knowledge on charges and fees at customs and if there are other fees i need to pay at APHA? As i used government calculator on commodity codes, it appears that coffee beans have zero vat on them. I will appreciate your guidance on this query, before i embark on this journey. 

Thanks


----------

